# rrp



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

Question. Can I take the RRP class in another state other than the one I live in? I am in Minnesota, but am going to be in Phoenix Az. for a few days and would have time while i am there. Next, anybody have a good Idea how to find a class in the Phoenix area? thanks. steve


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You can take the Certified Renovator course anywhere, as long as it is an EPA approved trainer holding the class. You can find a list here, you can expand the search to more than 20 miles for more. If you can get in a class from Kathy Lauckner, the first one on the list, she is fantastic and a leading authority on RRP and the history of Lead, and makes the class vey interesting. I have attended 2 of her classes.

You still need to get your Firm Certification from the EPA, you can send that in before you take the class. Looks like your state may require you to register with them as well.


----------

